# MFW-15 or PB12-NSD



## dmanonlyone (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi guys, I am new to this forum and HT in general. I am looking to buy a new sub for my system and have read a good number of reviews and have narrowed it down to these two subs. Both received excellent ratings and are reputable brands as I'm sure you all know. My system is as follows

Sony AVR - 2400ES
Def Tech Super Towers BP7006's
Center - C/L/R - 2002
Surrounds - BP2X's

I love tight clean accurate base and want to buy a sub in the $500-$700 range. 

My room size is 13x17 estimate. I dont care about size, looks, or any of that stuff. I am strictly a performance person. It will be used about 70% for movies, 30% for music.

If there are any other questions please let me know and I will answer asap.

Thank you for your time and recommendations.


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Lets start and get something out of the way. Performance only = DIY heaven. If you have minimal tools and experience you can build a sub that will outperform both of those subs playing at the same time. Want some info about that hop over on the DIY subwoofer forum. 

As far as the ones you have listed...I've not listened to either, but I would think that the MFW-15 would be a winner. Larger woofer, Larger box, larger port. Same amp on both, but looks like the mfw has a very well built cabinet, and the larger port would help eliminate chuffing. And the MFW-15 ranked higher with craigsub. Here is the list.


----------



## Gov (Nov 21, 2007)

Get the SVS much more reliable from a company that you know will be in business a long time


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

As much as I like and trust SVS (I have a PC-Ultra), there is nothing really bad about AV123. They have been around since 2000 and have a very respectable line of "Rocket" speakers.

The MFW-15 is a beast (big & heavy) and a good buy for $700. A very good subwoofer designer, Mark Seaton, was involved in the creation of the MFW-15.


----------



## dmanonlyone (Mar 5, 2009)

Eh, I dont have the time or experience to build a quality DIY sub. Also, I am military so i will be moving around from time to time so while a DIY sub would work for this house, it might not for another. 

Thanks for the list though, that is a huge amount of information.

I think I am leaning toward the MFW-15, but I still have some research and planning to do until I pull the trigger.

What I am tryint to do is find someone in my area that has either of these subs and give them a audition. 

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome Dan. My vote goes for SVSound. I have owned several subs and feel that SVSound has the best of pricing and performance. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

If it were me I'd look into a used pc-ultra you should be able to find a used one in the 500-700 range and if you buy it at the shack or other repitable forums I doubt you'd have any trouble. Plus those plate amps have a built in eq feature which is better than nothing at all.


----------



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

bobgpsr said:


> As much as I like and trust SVS (I have a PC-Ultra), there is nothing really bad about AV123. They have been around since 2000 and have a very respectable line of "Rocket" speakers.
> 
> The MFW-15 is a beast (big & heavy) and a good buy for $700. A very good subwoofer designer, Mark Seaton, was involved in the creation of the MFW-15.


Well I have read many issues with the MFW-15 and Emotiva line of amps. Worst of all, they have restricted the forum to read only. Damage control? That is not a good customer service by any stretch. As much as I would like to try out the MFW-15, I don't think I will get near it until they address the amp and other issues with it.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Things that make you go hmmmm,

http://av123forum.com/showthread.php?p=732097#post732097
posted 16 Feb 2009 by the AV123 VP:


> Our President, Mark L. Schifter will not be available for a short two to three week period of time due to a cardiac related medical condition he is being treated for. Join with me please in wishing Mark a speedy recovery so that he can once again be here and lead our company as he has done for the last 10 years.
> 
> It is business as usual at av123, and while all of us have heard rumors of our demise, nothing could be further from the truth. Our business, our suppliers, our sub-contractors have all been here or in direct contact with us in order to improve in the areas where we have needed help and change. Every one of these people are behind us 100%, and have joined in wishing Mark a speedy recovery and back to the office as soon as possible.
> 
> Mark will not be allowed any "technology" for a short period of time, so that he may rest, but he has indicated a need in contacting a few of you which given his condition may take a few days. Please be patient with him.


And then later on 2 Mar 2009 by the AV123 pres:


> Good Day All...
> 
> I'm taking a moment out to pen a short note here about the re-start of our forums. I know this topic is very much "alive" in everyone's mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

I wish Mark well, he is a nice gentleman. I hope he fixes all the issues with MFW-15 soon. Everybody loves the SQ of this sub, but the number of reliability issues just a bit too much.


----------

